# Is my swap partition actually a smidgeon too small?



## FreeBIE (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello All,

According to systat:swap the available space in my swap partition seems to be 128K less than the chosen size (2048M) in the label editor. I have looked at a few of my installations and this appears to be consistent.

systat:

```
Disk  1K-blocks Used /0%  /10  /20  /30  /40  /50  /60  /70  /80  /90  /100
ad0s1b  2097024    0 X
```

swapinfo:

```
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/ad0s1b       2097152        0  2097152     0%
```

Which one is right?


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not sure, but mine is also dif'rent by 128k:

```
> systat -swap
                    /0   /1   /2   /3   /4   /5   /6   /7   /8   /9   /10
     Load Average                                                        

Disk       1K-blocks Used /0%  /10  /20  /30  /40  /50  /60  /70  /80  /90  /100
label/swap0  4197244    0 X

> swapinfo
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/label/swap0   4197372        0  4197372     0%
```


----------



## BuSerD (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know the calculations but if you checked any of your partitions you'll notice that the size is less than what you specified due to partitioning;


```
%df -h |grep var
/dev/ad6s1e     34G    301M     31G     1%    /var
```

This is on a box i just happen to be setting up at the moment and 1G is just gone in a puff of smoke. I am sure that there is some technical reason but I think of it as nothing more than a fact of partitioning. I do find it interesting that your swap sizes vary and the "missing" space is exactly the same and that also holds true for me;


```
%systat -swap
ad6s1b  2097024    0 X

%swapinfo 
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/ad6s1b       2097152        0  2097152     0%
```

Its a nice little geek trivia question but 128K is not worth tracking down at this point for me. Good luck guys.


----------

